# The Mourning Market



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

This June 13th, The Mourning Market will be held at Club Motor again. Admission is free and there will be lots of local vendors selling dark art related items. I (The Skull Shoppe) will be there, booth 12 selling my skulls and I will have some great show specials on all of my products. The address is 

1950 1st Ave. S. 
Seattle, WA 98134

Show time is from 12pm-5pm. If you come to the show please stop by the booth and say hi!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Jealous...........


----------

